# Pregnant doe's



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hi just a quick question. do you seperate your pregnant females off alltogether to have their babies on their own, or do you leave a non pregnant doe in with her whyle she has her babies??? which is best?? i would of thought leaving a non pregnant doe in with her would be better as she has company but i dont want the non pregnant doe to eat the babies :? :? any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I would always have another female in with the pregnant doe to be honest. As long as the two mice have lived together for a while they should be bonded anyway. Introducing a new female I`m not sure about, but I`ll let someone else answer that one! Did`nt want to see your post go un-answered!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Just keep the does with each other they will be fine  that is what I do.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I agree, I usually remove the doe from the buck when she starts to show and then I pick another doe that is young and has never been bred to place them together in a brand new home. So far this works out really well because they usually take turns leaving the nest after the babies are born keeping the babies extra warm and they share baby cleaning duties too.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ahhh ok thanks guys. my 2 girls can stay together then


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Lovely to meet you at the show yesterday- I hope we made you feel welcome and we will see you again. Next question you wll want answering is can you place two pregnant does together to give birth, yes you can and they will share duties, but they need to give birth within a couple days of each other. From the exhibition front we seperate the does so we can tell whos babies are whose, x x


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hi, yea it was great thankyou i really enjoyed it. everyone was so friendly. got a lot of good tips and info. - on the 2 pregnant does side of things, i have been keeping my pregnant does seperate to give birth so i can keep a track of whos babies are whos. i can keep track of the breeding better this way. hopefully i will be heading down to the swindon show in hermitage in april so i shall see you all again there. ( i will be minus the siblings this time as they done my head in yesterday lol)


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll be back. said:


> Lovely to meet you at the show yesterday- I hope we made you feel welcome and we will see you again. Next question you wll want answering is can you place two pregnant does together to give birth, yes you can and they will share duties, *but they need to give birth within a couple days of each other.* From the exhibition front we seperate the does so we can tell whos babies are whose, x x


I hope you don't mind me taking advantage of this thread - but I must know, why do the babies have to be born within a few days of one another? I've had a mouse give birth when there were already fuzzies in the cage and everyone seemed to do just fine. Is this not normal?

My current breeding plan has everyone set to give birth a week apart... would this cause trouble?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

If there are more than a couple of days between the litters, the younger babies can't compete with the older babies at the milk bar. Usually it means the younger litter will be runty and underdeveloped, but not necessarily always.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

